# Mel's Drive in lighting From JAI



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Coming soon will be a lighting kit for the Moebius Mel's Diner. This will include lighting the dinning area and also a neon lighting effect for the diner.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gilusions said:


> Coming soon will be a lighting kit for the Moebius Mel's Diner. This will include lighting the dinning area and also a neon lighting effect for the diner.


I was wondering if someone would do this. Or if it was even possible to do lit signage. Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice Gil! Is that EL sheet for the sign?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

veedubb67 said:


> Nice Gil! Is that EL sheet for the sign?
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


It looks like EL wire. I've used it to make similar types of illuminated scrollwork years ago. Quite cool, actually.


----------



## dc57 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gilusions said:


> Coming soon will be a lighting kit for the Moebius Mel's Diner. This will include lighting the dinning area and also a neon lighting effect for the diner.


Hello everyone,

I realize this thread is a year old but I was wondering if the light kit has become available for Mel's drive-in

Thanks
Don


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gil's site has some pretty recent stuff but I don't see the diner kit. I thought it was cool too.
http://www.just-an-illusion.biz/Upgrade/cat2090546_2098990.aspx

Steve


----------



## dc57 (Mar 30, 2014)

steve123 said:


> Gil's site has some pretty recent stuff but I don't see the diner kit. I thought it was cool too.
> 
> 
> Steve


Thank you very much Steve, I will check it out.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty cool - will really add to a display setting.


----------

